# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  Ατμοσίδερο δουλεύει μόνο με τριφασικό ρεύμα..

## QED

Γεια σας παιδιά..Μου συμβαίνει το εξής:Έχω ένα ατμοσίδερο της siemens το οποίο σταμάτησε να λειτουργεί
στην πόλη που σπουδάζω (απλό ρεύμα) ενώ όταν το δοκιμάζω σε ρεύμα τριφασικό δουλεύει κανονικά. Έχω κάνει πολλές 
δοκιμές και πάντα ζεσταίνει εκεί που το ρεύμα είναι τριφασικό ενώ με το απλό ρεύμα δεν ζεσταίνει καθόλου.
Μου διαφεύγει κάτι; 
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## babisko

Όταν λες ότι "σταμάτησε να λειτουργεί στην πόλη που σπουδάζω (απλό ρεύμα)", εννοείς ότι ενώ κάποτε λειτουργούσε, τώρα δεν λειτουργεί, ή δεν λειτούργησε ποτέ σ' αυτό το σπίτι. Επίσης, όταν λες ότι το δοκιμάζεις σε ρεύμα τριφασικό τι εννοείς; Οτι το σπίτι στο οποίο το δοκιμάζεις έχει τριφασικό ρεύμα και το δοκιμάζεις σε κανονική πρίζα, ή σε τριφασική μπρίζα;
Αν το σίδερο είναι τριφασικό (πράγμα πολύ χλωμό), πρέπει να έχει στην άκρη του καλωδίου του και τριφασικό φις. Αν έχει ή είχε τριφασικό φις, πως το συνδέεις σε μονοφασική μπρίζα; 
Υποψιάζομαι ότι το σίδερο είναι μονοφασικό και στο σπίτι σου πιθανόν η πρίζα να έχει πρόβλημα. Δοκίμασε σε άλλη πρίζα.

----------


## QED

Λοιπόν μάλλον σας μπέρδεψα..
Το σίδερο είναι μονοφασικό.Το σίδερο λειτουργούσε κανονικά. Κάποια στιγμή σταματά να ζεσταίνει και υποθέτω πως χάλασε. Το δοκιμάζω όμως τυχαία σε σπίτι με τριφασικό ρεύμα αλλά κανονική-συμβατική μπρίζα και δουλεύει!Κάθε φορά και σε όλες τις συμβατικές μπρίζες  του τριφασικού!Ενώ κάθε φορά και σε όλες τις μπρίζες του σπιτιού με το μονοφασικό ρεύμα δεν δουλεύει..Έχω τσεκάρει για κακή καλωδίωση στο φις του σίδερου.

----------


## tasosmos

Πιθανον να υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα στην καλωδιωση του σπιτιου ή στις πριζες. 
Απ'οσο ξερω οι κοινες πριζες δεν εχουν καμια διαφορα στην συνδεση τους ειτε εχεις τριφασικο ρευμα ειτε μονοφασικο γιατι απλα δεν εχουν τους επιπλεον ακροδεκτες.

----------


## babisko

> Πιθανον να υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα στην καλωδιωση του σπιτιου ή στις πριζες. 
> Απ'οσο ξερω οι κοινες πριζες δεν εχουν καμια διαφορα στην συνδεση τους ειτε εχεις τριφασικο ρευμα ειτε μονοφασικο γιατι απλα δεν εχουν τους επιπλεον ακροδεκτες.


Σωστά, το πιθανότερο είναι να υπάρχει πρόβλημα στις πρίζες του διαμερίσματος με το μονοφασικό ρεύμα. Αν βάλεις κάποια άλλη συσκευή (π.χ. ραδιόφωνο, σεσουάρ μαλλιών κ.λ.π.) στην πρίζα στην οποία δεν δουλεύει το ατμοσίδερο, λειτουργεί; Κοίταξε μήπως είναι χαλαρή και δεν μπαίνουν τα σιδεράκια του φις σφιχτά στην πρίζα, με αποτέλεσμα να σπινθηρίζει ή να ακόμη και να μην κάνει επαφή.

Όσον αφορά το τριφασικό, όπως πολύ σωστά ανέφερε ο tasosmos, τα μονοφασικά φορτία (π.χ. λάμπες, πρίζες και διάφορες μονοφασικές συσκευές) μοιράζονται στις τρεις φάσεις, δηλαδή το κάθε ένα τρίτο του σπιτιού παίρνει από μια φάση και οι ενεργοβόρες συσκευές (θερμοσίφωνας, ηλεκτρική κουζίνα, πλυντήριο) συνδέονται σε διαφορετικές φάσεις, ώστε να υπάρχει ισοκατανομή των φορτίων στις φάσεις Τουλάχιστον αυτό είναι το σωστό, αλλά υπάρχουν και κάποιοι ηλεκτρολόγοι... Με απλά λόγια, εκτός από τις τριφασικές συσκευές (θερμοσυσσωρευτές, μεγάλοι κινητήρες κ.λ.π.) οι απλές μονοφασικές συσκευές είναι σαν να συνδέονται σε τρεις ανεξάρτητες πηγές (= φάσεις). Επομένως δεν έχει καμμιά σχέση αν έχει μονοφασικό ρεύμα ή τριφασικό το διαμέρισμα με την λειτουργία του ατμοσίδερου. Ψάξε να δεις αν κάνει καλή επαφή το φις στην πρίζα σου. Αν έχει μαυρίσει (και συνήθως μυρίζει), τότε θέλει αλλαγή. (Είναι απαραίτητο να υπενθυμίσουμε *ΜΕ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ, Η ΤΑΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΔΙΚΤΥΟΥ ΤΗς ΔΕΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΠΙΚΙΝΔΥΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΘΑΝΑΤΗΦΟΡΑ*)

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα  :Very Happy:

----------


## QED

Παιδιά ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις αλλά αυτά που μου λέτε εννοείτε πως τα έχω σκεφτεί...Αυτό που συμβαίνει μου φάνηκε παράξενο και γι'αυτό το λόγο 
δημιούργησα post..Το θέμα το πήγα στο τριφασικό διότι αυτή ήταν η μόνη διαφορά στα δύο σπίτια και υπέθεσα ότι κάτι μου διαφεύγει..Πολύ παράξενο, 
μόλις σιδέρωσα (τριφασικό) κανονικότατα, ενώ χθες σε άλλο σπίτι με μονοφασικό πάλι δεν δούλεψε..Θα κουφαθούμε! 

 :Smile:

----------


## diarh

Βασιλη.Το σπιτι που εχει τριφασικο ρευμα το εχει για αλλους λογους.Στη πριζα εχει μονοφασικο.Αρα στο σπιτι που κατοικεις υπαρχει προβλημα.Δεν εξηγηται αλλοιως.Εκτος και το σιδερακι σου θελει βολτες.Ψαξε το φις η το καλωδιο μην και εχουν διακοπη αλλα συμπτωματικα δουλευει!!!!

----------

